# Interface DPI at 175%?



## vanderploeg.peter (Oct 9, 2020)

I have a 4K 27 inch monitor, Windows scaling is at 150% (the default).
Changing this does not have any effect on Lightroom but Lightroom has his own settings.
However, at the default (150% on my system) everything is way to small. Also compared to all other programs.
I can set it at 200%, but then everything is too big ....

Does anyone know a hack to force it to 175%?

(Yes, I tried setting the compatibility DPI settings in Windows to System Enhanced. The scale is good then, but the UI of Lightroom is then slightly broken and, I believe, slow).


----------



## johnrellis (Oct 9, 2020)

Try changing Edit > Preferences > Interface > Font Size.


----------



## vanderploeg.peter (Oct 9, 2020)

I found that, but it only has 150% or 200%, nothing between.


----------



## johnrellis (Oct 9, 2020)

Internally, LR appears to support more sizes than it displays in Preferences.  Edit the file

C:\Users\_user_\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences\Lightroom Classic CC 7 Preferences.agprefs 

in a text editor and change this line:

    AgPanel_baseFontSize = "scale175",

(Make a copy of the original file just in case.) The supported values appear to be:





Here's what my LR 9.4 / Windows looks like for "scale150", "scale175",  and "scale200":


----------



## vanderploeg.peter (Oct 9, 2020)

Ah yes, that does work!

Thanks a lot! Lightroom is much better now!


----------



## johnrellis (Oct 9, 2020)

Please post a feature request in the official Adobe feedback forum to support more scaling sizes:
https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/categories/photoshop_family_photoshop_lightroom


----------



## vanderploeg.peter (Oct 10, 2020)

On closer inspection ...
Yes, the fonts and sizes of boxes are changed, but all icons, sliders etc seem to be bitmaps taken from the 150% version, and don't look too good.
So... I went back to 200%.
I did post a feature request at Adobe. Surprising I haven't yet seen many complaints about this.


----------



## johnrellis (Oct 10, 2020)

_"sliders etc seem to be bitmaps taken from the 150% version"

..._which might be why those other sizes aren't exposed in the user interface.


----------



## vanderploeg.peter (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes, that was my thought too.
But it gives hope, just adding those bitmaps shouldn't be that much work.


----------



## vanderploeg.peter (Dec 14, 2020)

Finally, I think the best compromise.
Using this tool:
http://regex.info/Lightroom/Config
Sadly many options don't seem to work, probably because Lightroom changed, or the author uses different settings.
With trial and error I produced my own settings that now gives a good scaling when I select "Large 150%".
The file is attached, and I added comments about which work (and for what) and which don't seem to work.
The file should be saved in :
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom Classic\Resources\en

You can try how it effects your scaling, and change the fontsizes for your preference.
If you find out where one of the switches has effect on, I will be interested to know.


----------



## johnrellis (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks for posting that.   Indeed, TranslatedStrings is completely undocumented and its keys change frequently.  (I change the maximum panel width on Windows to work around the Windows-only bug that limits the maximum width of the panels.)


----------

